

Notification Etiquette - Nurdok
http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/51880176129/notification-etiquette

======
pbnjay
Its simple really, I've disabled Facebook notifications on my phone, so I only
see them when I open Facebook myself. Second, my phone (and many others) has a
do not disturb feature I use to silence all sounds while I am sleeping. Tech
has made communication instant, but it has also made it easier to manage and
screen if you use it appropriately.

